# Favorite Weather Service



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Who do you guys use for weather forecasts, rainfall amounts, etc.? Wunderground? AccuWeather? Weather Channel? Local news?

It's hard to really find a reliable one that will get it pretty close. I'd like to know a decent 10 day forecast so I can time things like sand leveling. No one wants to smooth out tons of sand and then have a monsoon 2 days later.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A local favorite of mine.

I also like Wunderground.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Nothing better than local news stations.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For precipitation forecasts, etc I watch the Quantitative Precipitation Forecasts and some of the other tools at the National Weather Service WPC.

For current conditions, I use my PWS/WU.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I use an app called Dark Sky. It's different is the easiest way to put it. It gives very good forecasts and shows a pretty reliable estimate when precipitation will start and end.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I use an app called Dark Sky. It's different is the easiest way to put it. It gives very good forecasts and shows a pretty reliable estimate when precipitation will start and end.


I downloaded that after you (or someone else) mentioned that in another thread. It is kind of neat. 
:thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I follow a local radio meteorologist on social media for local forecasts. For everything else I use Wunderground.

A PWS is on my wishlist, though. I figure it'd be good for the geek and gardener (of veggies and KBG) in me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been looking for a place to see the actual total precipitation in the past 24hrs in a map that I could zoom in to my town. The NWC has a this (http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/obsmaps/obsprecip.php), but I cant zoom in. Any ideas how to see this?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I've been looking for a place to see the actual total precipitation in the past 24hrs in a map that I could zoom in to my town. The NWC has a this (http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/obsmaps/obsprecip.php), but I cant zoom in. Any ideas how to see this?


NWS radar images provide some data for 1-hour and storm total rainfall (see list of images on the left), but I think it's easier to read that data on an app like RadarScope.

WunderMap will show you rainfall data gathered from Personal Weather Stations by selecting the Precipitation layer (from the drop down pane on the right side of the screen).

Alternatively, it's hard to beat one of these. :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'll have to save some of these. Up to this point Wunderground and Accuweather have done pretty well. I'm just getting very OCD with it trying to time mowing, fert, sand leveling, etc etc. It's annoying when one tells you it's a 40% chance for the next 36 hours....and it doesn't rain at all or sprinkles once. I need a psychic or something :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> It's annoying when one tells you it's a 40% chance for the next 36 hours


That's why I don't play blackjack. Hit at 17? It's all a gamble.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I also enjoy Wunderground as others have noted. 
I was able to find 2 PWS's that are within about 100 yards of my house.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've always been a fan of Wunderground and I also use their Storm app too!!! For quick reference I will just use the weather app that came with my iPhone which I think is powered by The Weather Channel. I enjoy my local weather guy on the news too but you kind of have to combine all the information you get from 2-3 sources to figure out what might actually happen with the weather.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=joshuatee.wx

If you're looking for one that's very advanced and aren't afraid of steep learning curves I suggest wx. It's basically a collection of nws and spc products. It has a bunch of models and radar products.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The weather channel app. It's probably not the best but it's a fairly simple interface. Local news otherwise.


----------

